# Pilas: Conceptos de amperaje



## Limbo (Oct 27, 2009)

Buenas,

He leido por internet, que esta el amperaje y la corriente de carga,¿es lo mismo?¿se han confundido donde lo lei?. Yo pensaba que solo estaba el concepto de mAh.

Os dejo el link donde lo lei: http://www.todoexpertos.com/categor...ctrica/respuestas/369068/duracion-de-una-pila

La cuestion es que estaba buscando una tabla de los amperajes de las pilas y me encontre con esto, ya de paso, ¿Alguien tiene una tabla con V y A que dan los diferentes tipos de pilas?

Graciaas.
Saludos!


----------



## saiwor (Oct 27, 2009)

las pilas:
-las normales comun.
-pilas alcalinas.
-Pilas recargables(pilas niquel cadmio,pilas niquel metal, lion)


----------



## electrodan (Oct 27, 2009)

El amperio/hora es una unidad que se utiliza para medir un parámetro muy diferente al del amperio (corriente, mal llamada "amperaje").
No se a que te quieres referir por "amperaje". Pero si te refieres a la corriente que puede entregar, esta no tiene por que ser la misma con la que se carga la batería. De hecho, esta última es independiente de la primera, y las dos difieren según a la pila de la que hables.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 27, 2009)

Hola. 

Toda pila o batería tiene una capacidad de carga eléctrica, está dada por el tipo de pila o batería.
Por ejemplo, hay baterías recargables de 3.6V 600mAH, teóricamente quiere decir, que durante una hora te da 600mA y se agota. Por supuesto que, si da menos corriente, la pila dura más tiempo.
No hay forma de saber la máxima capacidad de una batería usando un amperímetro, éste sólo mide la corriente que está dando la pila a una carga.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Limbo (Oct 27, 2009)

El problema es qu eno entendi a que se referian con amperaje de una pila en el enlace que os puse y por eso preguntaba. 


> No se a que te quieres referir por "amperaje". Pero si te refieres a la corriente que puede entregar, esta no tiene por que ser la misma con la que se carga la batería


Justo eso, la corriente que puede entregar y la capacidad de carga. Vale, ya tengo algo, almenos sé los nombres de los conceptos. 
La capacidad de carga, como en un condensador, es el tiempo que tarda en cargarse o descargarse la cantidad de carga electrica que contiene, ¿Es asi? 
Ahora bien, ¿la corriente que puede entregar que es? ¿Se rije por la ley de ohm? Si da por ejemplo 9V y tiene una resistencia interna de 0,5ohm, ¿la corriente maxima que puede entregar seria 9V/0.5R=18A? ¿O como se calcularia?

La razon de todo este tema ha sido porque me he fijado que en la mayoria de las pilas que tengo en casa no dan esta información y si quiero saber que puedo conectar a la pila tendre que saber las caracteristicas de la pila, por logica aplastante.

Graciass a todoos.
Saludos!


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 28, 2009)

Hola.

Aquí puedes ver la carga de las baterías o pilas, mira *Most Common Batteries*: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_battery_sizes

en columna *Typical Capacity (mAh)*, verás la capacidad de cada tipo de batería

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## Limbo (Oct 28, 2009)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Aquí puedes ver la carga de las baterías o pilas, mira *Most Common Batteries*: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_battery_sizes
> 
> ...


Vaya, en la pagina de la wiki en castellano no salia tanta información. 
Gracias 
Saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 28, 2009)

Hola. 
La página en castellano wikipedia es una mala e incompleta traducción de la página en inglés.
Por eso, es siempre bueno ver las páginas cuando se busca algo.

Chao.
ealficionado.


----------



## Limbo (Oct 28, 2009)

> Ahora bien, ¿la corriente que puede entregar que es? ¿Se rije por la ley de ohm? Si da por ejemplo 9V y tiene una resistencia interna de 0,5ohm, ¿la corriente maxima que puede entregar seria 9V/0.5R=18A? ¿O como se calcularia?


La corriente maxima que puede entregar no aparece por eso en esa tabla, ¿como podria saberla o calcularla?


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 28, 2009)

Hola.
El XYmAH te dice lo máximo que puedes consumir en una hora, antes de que la batería se descargue, ahora si tiene una batería de 9V 350maH, haz una regla de tres simple, si en una hora da 350mA, entonces, cuanto tiempo me dará 18A.

Usando un poco el sentido común, es muy poco probable que que de una batería de tan poca carga se le puede extraer mucha corriente.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Limbo (Oct 28, 2009)

Pero te pregunto lo de corriente maxima porque lei en este mismo foro que si le pones una carga de que consuma 8 amperios a una pila que suministre como maximo 4 amperios, esta se quema.. o se quemaba la carga, no recuerdo bien..

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 28, 2009)

Hola.
La pila no se quema sólo se descarga, la carga si se puede quemar, si se sobrepasa la máxima potenica que puede disipar.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Limbo (Oct 28, 2009)

> La pila no se quema sólo se descarga, la carga si se puede quemar, si se sobrepasa la máxima potenica que puede disipar.


Pero a ver, una pila tiene una corriente maxima que puede entregar, ¿no? ¿Como se determina esa corriente maxima?


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 28, 2009)

Hola.
Compras varias pilas del mismo tipo y vas colocándole disitntas cargas y así podrás ver cuál es la mayor carga que puede dar (parte con la corriente igual al 2 veces la corriente dada en mAH). Sólo experimentando podrás saber lo que quieres.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: No hay una fórmula qué te diga cuál es la máxima corriente en una batería, sólo tienes la capacidad de la batería dada en XYmAH.


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 28, 2009)

elaficionado dijo:


> La pila no se quema sólo se descarga



Nop... la pila SI se puede quemar o incluso hasta explotar si se le exige demasiada corriente... esa corriente la da el fabricante en sus hojas de especificacion.... 

Tambien se puede quemar si se trata de recargar demasiado rapido... recuerden que son reacciones quimicas que al generar electricidad tambien generan calor.... y esos quimicos estan encerrados dentro de un encapsulado metalico sellado, haciendo de la pila una posible microbomba si se le exige demasiado y de modo muy subito....


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 28, 2009)

Hola limbo

Por lo que he leído de tu mensaje original puedo decirte, según creo yo, la corriente es lo que fluye, en este caso es una corriente de electrones. Amperaje es el caudal, que tan grueso o mucho es.

Por ejemplo: por esta TV. Circula una CORRIENTE de 800 mA. En “800 mA.” Estamos diciendo AMPERAJE.
Esos 800 mA. Son la CORRIENTE DE CARGA de la TV (La Corriente que circula por la carga).

Ahora, en el caso de las pilas o baterias: la corriente de carga se puede ver desde dos puntos de vista,
1- Cuando se esta cargando, Algunos la toman como la corriente, medida en AH(AmperHora), que se le aplica para que se cargue sin dañarse. Esto es unidad de corriente por unidad de tiempo. Amp, mA, uA. Hora, Minuto. Etc.

2 -Cuando se esta descargando, Otros la toman como la corriente que puede proporcionar la pila por un determinado tiempo. Esto es mas aceptable.

Entonces: la CORRIENTE Es lo que circula y el AMPERAJE es en lo que se mide aquella corriente.


Te dejo este enlace de donde se puede deducir (Calcular) que tanta corriente puede proporcionar una pila o bateria.Teorema de la máxima transferencia de energía*http://electronicacompleta.com/lecciones/circuito-de-entrada-y-antena/*

Otro donde se describe:Los miliamperios hora, y su uso en las baterías*http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amperio-hora*

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Limbo (Oct 28, 2009)

> incluso hasta explotar si se le exige demasiada corriente...


Eso si que no lo sabia.. 

Gracias a los dos.
Saludos!


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 28, 2009)

Hola. 
He visto baterías de autos en corto circuito se calentaron y se evaporó el agua, y al final se quedó sin carga, por supuesto se fundieron las celdas y de explotar ni hablar.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Limbo (Oct 28, 2009)

> Teorema de la máxima transferencia de energía
> *http://electronicacompleta.com/lecci...rada-y-antena/*


Interesante, gracias.
*http://electronicacompleta.com/lecciones/circuito-de-entrada-y-antena/*


----------



## Limbo (Abr 19, 2010)

Buenas,

He estado buscando el datasheet de una pila de 9V para hacerme una idea de los maximos amperios que puedo consumir con ella pero no lo he encontrado.

Si hago que circule 1 amperio en un circuito con una pila de 9 voltios, ¿Soportara la pila esta intensidad?
Habia pensado en poner 2 pilas de 9V en paralelo para duplicar la capacidad y que dure mas, asi que me imagino que si requiero 1 amperio en cada pila habra un consumo aproximado de 0,5A en cada una, ¿es asi?
No hablo del tiempo que durara la pila, sino de si soportaria suministrar 1 amperio.

Gracias. 
Saludos.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Abr 19, 2010)

Limbo, tanto que lo haz preguntado, tanto que te han respondido, parece que no te esfuerzas por entender lo que te dicen. 

A ver ¿de cuantos mAh es esa batería de 9V que tienes?

En teoría, si. Debe soportar una carga de 1A. Pero debes saber interpretar la unidad *mAh*, así sabrás un tiempo estimado para una carga determinada. En esa batería.


----------



## Limbo (Abr 19, 2010)

> Limbo, tanto que lo haz preguntado, tanto que te han respondido, parece que no te esfuerzas por entender lo que te dicen.


Si que lo entendi, pero si alguien habia probado con una carga de un amperio y no le habia funcionado correctamente, para que lo iba a probar yo y estropear una pila más.


> En teoría, si. debe soportar una carga de 1A.


Probare la teoria entonces.


> A ver ¿de cuantos mAh es esa batería de 9V que tienes?


De unos 500mAh, pero no me importa ese concepto. Ya sé que significa esa unidad.
Lo que necesitaba saber es si la pila de petaca de 9V aguantaria 1A de carga para utilizarla en un detonador para petardos que tengo por hacer con todos los componentes. En principio iba a utilizar una bateria de plomo mas grande pero no estoy en mi mejor momento economico y para utilizar el detonador una vez (El dia de San juan aqui en Barcelona) no me quiero gastar lo que me cuesta una bateria, y teniendo en cuenta que solo utilizare el detonador muy de vez en cuando (Una o dos veces al año) prefiero que funcione a pilas. 

Bueno, gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Abr 19, 2010)

Yo solo pienso que debería de importarte ese concepto. Ya que si lo fueses entendido no hubieses vuelto con la misma duda. 

Esa batería que tienes es de 9V y 500mAh. 

*mA* significa miliamperio, aquí estamos claros.

*mAh* significa miliamperio / hora. Es igual que arriba pero aparece la variable del tiempo. 

Por lo tanto:

500mAh significa que durante una hora podrá mantener un consumo de 500mA, ya que, 500mAh / 1h = 500mA

Si tienes un consumo de 1A para la batería de 500mAh, tendrás un tiempo disponible de 30min, ya que, 500mAh / 1.000mA = 1/2h



Limbo dijo:


> Habia pensado en poner 2 pilas de 9V en paralelo para duplicar la capacidad y que dure mas, asi que me imagino que si requiero 1 amperio en cada pila habra un consumo aproximado de 0,5A en cada una, ¿es asi?


Si, si es así. 

Al conectar esa dos baterías (en paralelo), tienes como resultado 9V y 1Ah, lo que es igual a 9V y 1.000mAh.

Ahora esas dos baterías funcionarán como una. Si aplicas el mismo concepto de arriba. Sabrás que para una carga de 1A, para una batería de 1Ah durará 1 hora. Si el consumo es constante. 

.
.
.

¿Cuanto es la máxima intensidad que le puedes sacar a tu batería de 500mAh?​
Eso va a depender del tiempo que quieras mantener la carga. Supongamos que quieres saber cuanto es la máxima intensidad que puede mantener durante 5 minutos:

- 500mAh es 500mA durante 1 hora
- 5 minutos es 1/12 hora

Pero yo no quiero saber la intensidad en 1 hora, si no en 5min. Te recuerdo que debes de transformar unidades, por eso 5min es 1/12 hora.

500mA / (1/12)h = 6.000mA o 6A

Conclusión: la batería puede mantener 6A durante un tiempo de 5 minutos. Recuerda que al ultimo minuto la tensión de la batería probablemente no sea 9V si no menos. 


Te propongo que si no te gusta hacer mucho calculo, lo veas de esta forma:

500mA en 1 hora. Por lo tanto:

1A en 30min
2A en 15min
4A en 7,5 min
8A en 3,75min
16A en 1,875min

Pero, yo diría que 8A y 16A, son irreales. En la practica, se quemaría (o explotaría), ya que se recalienta la batería por descargarse tan rápido. Recuerda que este calculo se basa en condiciones ideales, y ademas no estamos tomando en cuenta otros factores, como la temperatura. Así como te decía Chico, en su día:


Chico3001 dijo:


> Nop... la pila SI se puede quemar o incluso hasta explotar si se le exige demasiada corriente... esa corriente la da el fabricante en sus hojas de especificacion....
> 
> Tambien se puede quemar si se trata de recargar demasiado rapido... recuerden que son reacciones quimicas que al generar electricidad tambien generan calor.... y esos quimicos estan encerrados dentro de un encapsulado metalico sellado, haciendo de la pila una posible microbomba si se le exige demasiado y de modo muy subito....



De verdad no es nada nuevo que no hayan dicho antes. Pero he visto tu intriga en varios temas, pero me interesa que sepas como es la cuestión del mAh 

Y pues las baterías (algunas) tienen su especificación de máxima intensidad (o amperaje, como tu dices). Las baterías de auto pueden ser de 600A, 800A, 1200A pero son especificaciones de corriente pico, ya que se necesita mucha y en poco tiempo, para en este caso encender el motor del vehículo.


Por lo demás te recomiendo que leas este tema desde su principio porque no tiene pérdida.


_Moraleja_: es muy importante la información en *mAh* que brinda una batería


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 19, 2010)

Hola.

Haz la prueba de explotar un petardo con una batería de 9V.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: La batería si te da 1A, pero no sé por cuanto tiempo y a que voltaje (probablemente a menos de 9V).


----------



## Limbo (Abr 19, 2010)

> Pero, yo diría que 8A y 16A, son irreales. En la practica, se quemaría (o explotaría), ya que se recalienta la batería por descargarse tan rápido.


Hay es donde yo queria ir a parar. De todas formas gracias por tu explicacion porque no lo habia visto de ese modo.


> Hola.
> 
> Haz la prueba de explotar un petardo con una batería de 9V.
> 
> ...


Me da la impresion de que sutilmente me estas diciendo que no funcionara.
Yo pensé en la pila de 9V porque si tengo una R de 10Ω como inflamador:
9V / 10Ω = 900mA
900mA * 9V = 8,1W
Si utilizo una resistencia de 1/4W en teoria se quemara. Por ello pensé en dos pilas de 9V en paralelo para no consumir el doble de mAh de la pila. Pero en lo que no pensé es en que el voltaje baja si le exigo demasiada intensidad.

Hare una prueba y listos.
Gracias a los dos.
Saludos.


----------

